# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Tenor Guitars >  New Clark JM Archtop Tenor Guitar

## Ted Eschliman

I'm now the proud owner of Austin Clark's first Tenor Guitar build. We started down the path last winter, and I've had a few weeks to get acquainted. One of the sweetest sounding instruments I've ever owned. Hope to be able to post sound clips some day.

----------

Bob Clark, 

bruce.b, 

cayuga red, 

chasray, 

dang, 

Dave Greenspoon, 

Denman John, 

F-2 Dave, 

Gary Leonard, 

Kieran, 

Scott Tichenor, 

SincereCorgi, 

tkdboyd, 

Verne Andru

----------


## Ted Eschliman



----------

bigbendhiker, 

bruce.b, 

Dave Greenspoon, 

Denman John, 

Mandocarver, 

Randolph, 

Scott Tichenor

----------


## Ted Eschliman

In addition to the extra bling (block fretboard inlay), the instrument has a built in K&K pickup. She plays like butter up and down the neck.

----------

bruce.b, 

cayuga red, 

Darren Bailey, 

Dave Greenspoon, 

Londy, 

MdJ, 

Scott Tichenor, 

xSinner13x

----------


## Ted Eschliman

It's a perfect big sister to my 14-1/4" scale Clark JM-5 guitar body mandolin.

----------

bruce.b, 

dang, 

Dave Greenspoon, 

Verne Andru

----------


## Gary Leonard

Oh my!

----------


## fox

Beautiful, what is the scale lenth & body size?

----------


## Darren Bailey

That is a thing of beauty, congratulations.
I'm off tyo trade in some instruments after Christmas with the intention of picking up a tenor guitar - but nothing I could hope for could look anything like this. Just stunning.

----------


## billhay4

Austin has outdone himself here. Let's hear it.
bill

----------


## bruce.b

Beautiful! I love arch top tenor guitars. It's all I play anymore. That one is gorgeous.

----------


## Ukulele Jim

That looks awesome! May I ask, how much did that build cost?

----------


## Pete Martin

Purty!!!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mark Wilson

Wow.  :Cool:  :Cool:  

Nice tenor! Congratulations. Do post the sound clip!

----------


## Dale Ludewig

Note to Austin:  don't forget how you got that color!  And I'm sure it will sound as beautiful as it looks.

----------


## Sweetpea44

Gorgeous! What's the scale length?  Can't wait for sound samples.

----------


## Tavy

Oh my!!

----------


## dang

Very nice!  Quite a complementary pair!

----------


## F-2 Dave

Bitterness, envy, jealousy, congratulations.

----------


## Ray(T)

What have you polished it with Ted? I'd love to give my Clark GBOM the same treatment.

----------


## Grommet

Sweet!  Would love hear it Ted.  Enjoy.

Scott

----------


## Verne Andru

Stunning!

----------


## fox

Its been four days now! I wish the OP would come back with some more info...

----------


## Austin Clark

> Its been four days now! I wish the OP would come back with some more info...


It is built on a very similar body to my octave mandolins.  The lower bout is 14.5" and the scale length is 22.5".  It has an oil varnish and French polished finish, compound radius fretboard, x braced Red Spruce top and Red Maple back. 

Ray-
If you absolutely have to polish, I like Novus #4. Feel free to email me for more more detailed polishing recommendations.

----------

fox, 

Ray(T)

----------


## John Soper

Want!!!!

----------


## JEStanek

Congratulations Austin and Ted.  What a beauty.

Jamie

----------


## Ray(T)

> Ray-
> If you absolutely have to polish, I like Novus #4. Feel free to email me for more more detailed polishing recommendations.


Hi Austin - Thanks. I have a bottle of No.2 which I assume isn't as abraisive as No.4, although No.4 doesn't appear on their website. I'll try a damp e-cloth first though.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Season's Greetings! An impromptu sample.

----------

Charles E., 

Londy, 

MdJ

----------


## Austin Clark

[QUOTE=, I like Novus #4. .[/QUOTE]

Sorry, I meant #2!

----------

Ray(T)

----------


## Londy

Real nice instrument Ted! Love it.

----------


## Grommet

Nice one Ted!

Scott

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

lovely. gonna sound amazing when it starts to really open up!

----------


## PiousDevil

Good God, that's beautiful.

----------

